# Corydora missing all but caudal fin



## Starderup (Sep 26, 2017)

I have had this catfish for about two weeks, and just noticed his dorsal, pectoral and all his fins are gone. There is just a little stub. The only other fish in there was a young swordtail male. I have never seen swordtails do more then nip now and then, but this fish has been mostly finned. His caudal fin has a deep groove in it that also is not like it was. He swims around constantly, seems like not a big deal, but he is sure damaged from something. No other signs of problems.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Fin rot? Would it be possible to measure the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starderup (Sep 26, 2017)

I would have to get a testing kit. Some background - very small tank - 3.5gallon hex. It had been unused for some time, but I cleaned it with plain water and let the system run without fish for a week or two. Originally got the cory, a pregnant female and a young male swordtail. She had her brood the next day, but died about two hours later. Two babies survived and I moved the male to a separate tank. Both babies are doing fine now, but just noticed the fins on the cory night before last. No signs of fungus or anything - just little stubs where fins should be. Wierd thing is that he seems happy, and scours the bottom eating.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

When you let the system run, did you also let bacteria develop which is used to convert fish waste into lesser harmful compounds. Your tank cpuld be cycling right now and have high levels of ammonia - causing fins to stub 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starderup (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes, I let it run for a week or two, and this tank had been previously been used. The only thing I would question is, if the nitrate levels are too high, why is the catfish the only one showing symptoms?


----------



## TheHabitat (Oct 10, 2017)

you can't be sure your tank is cycled without water parameters just cause u let it run for a week or two.. Did u add any established media from another filter that has been running? The tank is way too small for a Swordtail and Corys should be kept in schools...Your best bet for that tank would be a shrimp colony or a couple snails...Even a Betta in there would be a little tight..Just my opinion


----------



## JenRhaine (Oct 10, 2017)

i would consider your substrate too... corys are sensitive "scaleless" (not) fish, he could be scraping against ill-sized/sharpish gravel. he is probably getting picked on too. he's alone, which will stress him... he needs a school of 5 or so; ur tank can't handle that load i don't think. unhappy fish get weird symptoms. water params are A MUST AT ALL TIMES so keep track, and be religious about testing & changing water. it's chemistry.


----------



## Starderup (Sep 26, 2017)

I've had two in a tank together but no more, and that pair lived for four years or so, but anyway, the good news is that we are seeing some growth on all the fins. I think he will always be Stumpy, but at least he has a small start on most of the missing fins. I'm hoping they grow back as much as normal, but he has been like this for five days. He's going to make it regardless. Baby swordtails are growing very fast on brine shrimp. I'm going to get a 20 gallon tank and keep this one for quarantine/nursery. Thanks.


----------



## Starderup (Sep 26, 2017)

So, a few weeks later, and his caudal fin is fine, but almost the rest are just stubs. It must have been ammonia or nitrites, but his dorsal and pectoral fins are just a stub where the spine is. He moves them when feeding, but I don't think they will grow back. He is not handicapped at all, however, he put on quite a few grams. He swims fine - probably tripled in mass since I got him. I think his armor is getting more green, though. He's a real friendly fish. He'll come right to the glass and look at you and then go back to the same corner and resume feeding.


----------



## Starderup (Sep 26, 2017)

Update on Stumpy. I got him another buddy, and once he figured out it was another bronze cat, they became inseparable. They follow one another around, and frequently nuzzle and run their whiskers over each other. I never recalled seeing such devotion or affection between my other cats. It is so funny to watch them swim/feed together. He also stays out all day now, where he used to have a place in his sunken ship that he would hang out. It is really cool. Oh, yes, the tank is cycled now - 0 Ammonia; 0 Nitrites, and the plants seem to be sucking up all the nitrates, which was also 0. My Amazon Sword is unfolding a new leaf every four days, and each one is bigger than the last.


----------



## Starderup (Sep 26, 2017)

Final update - but not an obit. He continues to eat, swim, and chum with his catfish buddies. I can him a he but I'll probably never know because the missing fins are how you spot them, but he just eats, swims, and sometimes rests on the bottom. He also is the first one to do the 'Bubble Run' and he got some of the newest young'uns to do it too. He saw the Kuhlis doing it and it must feel really good, like a jacquizzi.
So, although I have given up on seeing his fins grow back, he still is one of my favorites. I still don't understand how the swordtail fry could withstand the same conditions that he did. 
At least I know a LOT more about the aquarium cycle, and I looked all through Innes' book (pub. 1966, 19th edition), which was all I ever had in the 80s, and it never even mentions the cycle.


----------



## Starderup (Sep 26, 2017)

Final update, and I think this one IS an obit. I noticed a few days ago that Stumpy was not hanging around with his buddies anymore. I only have three corys and I am pretty sure he is gone. I looked in all the hiding spots and can't see anything. I have a coconut shell for my kuhlis and his remains might be in there, but I won't disturb it because they all hang out in there. He was about two inches long, but it looks like he is going to be part of this tank forever at this point. I'll need to get another one so I have four again. RIP Stumpy.


----------

